# flat based or hollow?



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

What the heck does one give over the other in bullets? I've got some flat based bullets and some that have a hollow space. A concave base if you will... Why are there two? :smt017 Is one better than the other?

I know with the lead Mini ball used during the Civil War, the hollow base served to allow for easier muzzle loading, then when fired it flared out and made a snug fit with the barrel. But with a jacketed bullet, I don't see that happening... Got any ideas? :smt108


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Hollow based bullets.............*

The original hollow based bullets were made during the transition from heel crimped bullets to so-called inside lubricated bullets. The newer bullet was of reduced diameter to fit inside the case, consequently it was smaller than bore diameter. The bullets were hollow based to allow them to expand to bore diameter upon firing. Classic example of this is the old .41 Colt series of cartridges. Same is true for the .44 S&W cartridges, the .44 S&W American and .44 S&W Russian.

There's not much point today in hollow based bullets, though some claim better gas seal. For jacketed bullets, the flat base is a little less expensive to produce.

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Ah Ha! I thought so! Makes perfect sense to me... Thank you for your answer, I never knew that... :smt038


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

My K38 loves the hollow based 148grainers...

I think that you can use less powerder with the hollow base, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*The hollow base wadcutters...........*

For many years folks have loaded the hollow base wadcutter bullets backward in the case to make a devasting close-range hollow point. The big cavity and soft, swaged lead bullet make expansion dramatic even at moderate .38 Special velocities.

Many bars of Fels Naphta soap were used in demonstrating this.

Bob Wright


----------

